# Cyp.tibeticum



## iwillard (Aug 14, 2017)

Got this from Hengduan at Tamiami, bloomed in March now resting in the fridge.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/848w3l24dvfbfkq/P1050594.JPG?dl=0


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 14, 2017)

When do you plan to bring it out? Around December?


----------



## JAB (Aug 14, 2017)

Awesomesauce!!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2017)

Not tibeticum.


----------



## abax (Aug 14, 2017)

Very, very pretty whatever it is.


----------



## JAB (Aug 15, 2017)

What is it then Eric?


----------



## iwillard (Aug 15, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Not tibeticum.



The order came with tibeticum #1 tag that had 2 new growths and a whole bunch of fresh roots. So, if you say it isn't tibeticum what do you think it is? 

I'll be seeing Wenqing at Tamiami but I will not ask about, she has had enough grief in her life to last a lifetime. Losing Holger right after being apart for nearly 4 months is enough to give one a head full of white hair.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 15, 2017)

I have no idea what it is but you can Google tibeticum to see what they look like.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 15, 2017)

That is C. tibeticum. I know Holger's stock plants and have seen enough of these flowers to say that with confidence. It is a flower with white base color instead of yellow, and the flowers look pale, probably due to stress and/or lower light conditions. Being transported across the world in the middle of its rest cycle, and then flowering in March inside, you cannot expect the flower to look "normal". 

The trick now is to get it to go into a more normal growth cycle. I would monitor it often to make sure it doesn't start growing after around 6-7 months. I've had more than one orchid do that with refrigerators. Also be careful the pot doesn't freeze. See if you can push it to 7 months in the fridge, after that I'd put it outside in a sunless, protected position. 

I'm sure Ron Burch will have something to say about this too. He has grown a number of plants from Hengduan Biotech, and they always break dormancy early.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Aug 16, 2017)

I agree with Tom that this is tibeticum and that it will color up more with a calm year. Do watch it in the refrigerator to make sure it comes out when it breaks dormancy. Holger's seed grown tibeticum are remarkable!


----------



## iwillard (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank you for the tip Tom. I do keep an eye on it since it's been in the fridge since late April but what to do in case if it breaks out of its dormancy?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 17, 2017)

iwillard said:


> Thank you for the tip Tom. I do keep an eye on it since it's been in the fridge since late April but what to do in case if it breaks out of its dormancy?



Like Ron said, you have no choice but to grow it. I don't think it will appreciate being in the fridge for more than 7, at most 8 months. I am surprised it went dormant so quickly. In the wild they grow from late May thru at least August.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2017)

fundulopanchax said:


> I agree with Tom that this is tibeticum and that it will color up more with a calm year. Do watch it in the refrigerator to make sure it comes out when it breaks dormancy. Holger's seed grown tibeticum are remarkable!



I stand corrected.


----------



## Don I (Aug 23, 2017)

I've always loved the Cyps from that part of the world.
Don


----------



## iwillard (Aug 23, 2017)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Like Ron said, you have no choice but to grow it. I don't think it will appreciate being in the fridge for more than 7, at most 8 months. I am surprised it went dormant so quickly. In the wild they grow from late May thru at least August.



By mid-April temperatures climbed to mid 80's, I moved into the greenhouse to the coolest area and by mid-May, all the leaves started to wither away. Roots were in great shape when I repotted and moved into the fridge. I'll report back the outcome.


----------

